# Sick Cichlids...-German Blue Rams.



## juliecat10 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have had a 20 tank that i started about 5 months ago. Now I have 4 daneos, 2 otocats, and 1 german blue ram. Earlier this summer I had 4 rams shipped to me and they have dwindled down to the one. Each of them have died the same way, and I'm worried my last one will head the same direction. One day I came in to watch my tank and one of the rams was pale and sitting at the bottom of the tank. We checked the water chemistry and temperature and everything seemed fine, but the ram sat at the bottom for a few more hours then lost control of its body, floated around for a few minutes and died. This has happened to another 2. I don't know what would cause them to go down so quickly. It hasn't been related to water changes and I havent seen any marks or bullying around the tank. I'd like to get more rams, but I'd like to find out whats wrong before getting them. I hope I included enough information. Please tell me if you need to know anything else.

Any ideas would be greatly apprietiated.
Thanks.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Rams are such tiny little fish that by the time you notice they are ill, they appear to go very quickly.

Really though, I think some of these ailments are a long time coming and we just don't spot it.

What is the pH GH and KH of your tank? Any chance you know what these fish were bred in? Where were they shipped from?

Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## juliecat10 (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont know how they were bred. My friend's mom brought them home from Minnasota. ( I live in Virginia). I don't think its anything to do with the shipping though as it was a few weeks after the flight that one ram got sick. Then a few weeks later the other and a few weeks later the other.

Ph is around 6.6, GH 75 ppm, KH 40 ppm
Ammonia 0 ppm, Nitrite 0 ppm, and Nitrate 10 ppm


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue rams are very sensitive fish. If you want a hardier ram look for Bolivian Rams. Check out the Bolivian ram club thread for pictures and great advise about keeping them.


----------



## juliecat10 (Sep 15, 2008)

The thing that bothers me is that my friend kept 2 rams and they are both doing fine, while mine are dying.

And can you put bolivian rams in a 20 gal?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Actually I'd say a few weeks is just about right for the stress of shipping to manifest itself as a mystery illness.

I wouldn't look further personally... ammonia or cold probably set them down the path of no return...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What temp? Blue rams seem fairly fragile in my experience when kept under 84F or so.


----------



## juliecat10 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are at 80 F. I've seen conflicting temps to keep them at, but this one seemed to be mentioned frequently. Maybe I should increase that...


----------

